# Can't submit photo for the official contest...



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

but its still open for 3 days...I would like to enter in my Oliver but I can't...HELP!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sorry BettaStarter but there seems to be a glitch in the contest program . I will report it to Admin, and update this info as soon as I know something. Thanks for your patience .


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

It was same thing for me. I wanted to enter Mushu. I thought it had to do with something like post count or account age or something :lol: Glad it will be getting fixed!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I went on the Tropical Fish Keeping site to upload mine. It's connected to this forum, so you can use the same username and password over there. I'm not sure if it's the same contest, though.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

It isn't the same contest, Mame.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Since the contest here is not working this month feel free to enter the TFK photo of the month contest . For this month only or until the Bettafish photo contest is fixed.

If you have other fish or water creatures beside Bettas members are always welcome to enter those on TFK.

I just got word that the forum tech team will investigate this issue.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

The Photo of the Month contest appears to be working now so don't forget to vote for your favorite photo


----------

